# Binghamton, NY DTV status



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

I just wanted to provide the status of DTV here in the Southern Tier of NY.
60 miles south of Syracuse, NY on I81.

CBS - WBNGDT - Channel 12-1 - SD DTV only - no plans in 2004 for HD
ABC - WIVTDT - Channel 34-1 - Passes thru ABC content
Fox - WICZDT - Channel 40-1 - SD - HD plans unknown
UPN - WBPNLP - Channel 40-2 - SD - HD plans unknown
PBS - WSKGDT - Channel 42-2 -SD - HD plans unknown

Any Greater Binghamtonians here?


----------

